# Tiredness with gonal f ?



## woodtiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello, just wondering if major tiredness is a common side effect of gonal f injections ?

Last month I did a 'modified natural' cycle at Create, injecting 150 iu gonal f from day 5 to day 10, and had no side effects at all. Cycle was switched to IUI but did not get pregnant.

I've just started a 'mild ivf' cycle, injecting gonal f 200 iu from day 2. I'm on day 4 now and am TOTALLY knackered, slept 2 hours yesterday afternoon and 12 hours last night, feel like I could go to bed now and sleep again.

Didn't really expect this as had no side effects from the lower dose (silly I guess). I also feel very spaced out.

Anyone had a similar experience ?


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello WoodTiger
I was on 300iu Gonal F and I was also more tired than usual! I felt worse stimming then I did DRing lol.
Just try and take it easy wherever you can. Good Luck x


----------

